# Rob's GR - GRAPE rescue



## Riversmom333 (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi everyone, I'm trying to find information about GRAPE rescue. I applied, donated and have received no response in a month. One email address isn't even working and I'm afraid they've stopped rescuing. Rob's GR seems to be the person running GRAPE, can anyone confirm? I've messaged this person and I'm very frustrated that I'm dealing with this. Their website still allows donations, so I hope they haven't shut down, but are still taking people's money. Thanks!


----------



## Riversmom333 (Dec 25, 2019)

Received response, thank you Rob's GR!


----------

